# Color coded TV Guide listings



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

It's 2013 how can TiVo not have color-coded TV listings in their Guide?


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont know, but I always kind of preferred them. For what its worth, DirecTv's boxes dont offer that either. My early 2000's SageTV DVR software on my HTPC does... Go figure.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there a color code standard?

I personally would not like to see different colors per show, the name and description is all I need.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Meh. I think it would make the guide look cluttered, like a patchwork quilt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Is there a color code standard?


There is sort of. All the guides I've seen that use color use Purple for movies, Green for sports, a Lime Green for news and Yellow for kids shows. I've never used one extensively but the ones I've seen didn't look that bad. Although personally I use the TiVo style guide. I don't like the grid style one. So this wouldn't effect me.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

steve614 said:


> Meh. I think it would make the guide look cluttered, like a patchwork quilt.


You've never seen TV listings in a newspaper color coded? It makes finding certain types of programming possible amongst 300+ cable channels available. Looking for a movie or sports becomes so much easier to find.

I'm ok with it being a selection under Settings. Color-code guide: oOn oOff

Actually TiVo online listing can show color coded or just all in grey.

http://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Um, there is a now a new sorting feature in the guide to help with finding different types of programming that may help you out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the online guide has it:


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

It would be even better to use an unused ABCD button to toggle the color scheme.

Is there a grid guide filter to only show movies, sports etc?
I have seen the what to watch, but it seems to only be for current, on now, shows.

I like to scan the guide for upcoming movies to record.

bdog


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Am I the only one that finds the colors to be annoying?

Maybe I am - I like what I have, please don't force this on me...


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

bradleys said:


> Am I the only one that finds the colors to be annoying?
> 
> Maybe I am - I like what I have, please don't force this on me...


My Sage DVR lets you use the defaults mentioned above, choose your own colors, or make them all the same color (like TIvo is now). See no reason Tivo couldnt easily offer the choice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Davelnlr_ said:


> See no reason Tivo couldnt easily offer the choice.


TiVo is not a big fan of options. I'm betting if they ever make this an option at all it will be a simple on/off, no chance they will allow you to set custom colors/categories.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Bphagan said:


> It would be even better to use an unused ABCD button to toggle the color scheme.


That's an even better idea. Then everyone is happy. I just want the ability to have color listings - it doesn't have to be the default.



Bphagan said:


> Is there a grid guide filter to only show movies, sports etc?
> 
> I have seen the what to watch, but it seems to only be for current, on now, shows.
> 
> ...


The latest update 3.7.1 added a grid guide filter "- Press the C button in the Guide to filter by genre"


----------

